# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Busco productores de quinua amarilla y chia

## Yacin

Busco productores de quinua amarilla convencional con 0% de pesticidas con resultado de análisis. Solicito 2 kilos para muestra y precio 
Chia trillada convencional 0% de pesticidas con resultado de análisis solicito muestra y precio.
Cualquier consulta al número 920088327
Lic. César Valdiviezo 
        IVRA EXPORT 
      Gerente GeneralTemas similares: BUSCO QUINUA, CHIA Y KIWICHA CODEX PARA BRASIL. GRUPO SAN NICOLAS // 930390582 BUSCO CHIA - PRODUCTORES Busco CHia y Quinua OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES

----------

